# where the old dp crew at?



## h0eretic (Sep 29, 2014)

how's everyone who may know me been? been a few years since i've recovered. i'm still drug free, medication free, therapy free, excuse free. life is good. i hope everyone is well and i wish the best to those are still fighting to recover. realign yourselves to a better state. we don't come into this world messed up and we go out is by choices we make to cope with circumstances. make the best decisions for yourselves and live your lives.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

o/


----------



## Brady12 (Nov 27, 2016)

How did you recover? I'd love to hear your recovery story.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

good to hear you're doing well

- deeza


----------



## 2011 Again (Jan 29, 2015)

Its Austin bro glad to hear ya doin well. 2017 is gonna be the year for me, lots of gains aboutta happen


----------

